# Plz i need advice for my children



## HEIDIELLEN (May 31, 2001)

Hi can any 1 help me , i have 2 kids a boy of 11 and a girl of 10.. I have ibs C/D and my mum has crhons.Both of my children are gettin bad tummy aches and seem to be sufferin from C. I no wot to do for an adult but i dont want to damage their little tummys can any 1 help me.They both eat well and love all veg and fruit! all advice welcum from a very worried mum H


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

My advice...call their pediatrician and see if he has any suggestions or wants to see them or wants to refer them to a gastroenterologist. Until you can talk to him/her, try to watch their diet now and make sure they're getting a good amount of fiber. You may also want to look for any triggers by keeping a food diary. Just write down what they eat and when they have a stomachache, and see if you can find any relationship. If you can find a trigger, see if eliminating it from their diet helps. It's around this age that many are diagnosed with gastro issues (including IBS), so it's a good idea to get it checked out but don't get too worked up about it.Good luckSarah


----------



## HEIDIELLEN (May 31, 2001)

Thanx for your advice the diary sound a very good idea. I have been to the GP with then and was told that if it goes on to long to take them back.I have a sister and a brother who also have IBS and my sisters children are the same as mine. They all seem to have tummy troubles.Thanx again for ur advics H x


----------



## 23599 (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Heidiellen. I feel your pain. Well im 13 and I've had i.b.s. since i was 8 years old. I would say to cut of any greacy, oily fattening foods, fruits with lots of acid, and all dairy products! even chocolate! and cut of sodas like coke, pepsi, anything like that.







You should cut it all off their menu. I would say that those are the foods that trigger the pain the most for me and many other i.b.s. people. Go to your GI doctor and ask if they can do a lactose or sucros breathing test. Thats what i did, and i found out that i cant take any dairy products. At first it was very hard for me to ajust to my new diet... but now things seem ok. But i still have my pain, everyday infact. Try taking papaya enzyme bfore and after meals. It helps to digest the food. If your children are suffering from C then i think you should try eating a lot of fiber, to make things easier you can substitute white bread with whole wheat, eating lots of vegatables per day, if you eat rice then try to buy brown rice (it has a lot of fiber in it). For drinks go for warm drinks instead, something like camomile or peppermint tea







They dont taste all that bad and they help ease the pain. If you want more advice then feel free to email me at lightning_girl_18###hotmail.com


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hello there;I too have children my daughter has Ibs C and she developed it at the early age of 11. She would get so hard bound and she would go 3 weeks with out movement. We would have to take her to the hospital to get things moving. Finally we tried Rachel on the hypno therapy program. It did wonders for her. Ironically we were both on it at the same time. This also helped her with her headaches. Try giving mikes 100 day program a go it might just work for your child. Take a look down in the cognitive therapy section and ask to speak to Marlyn or Eric and they will help you.Denise Bradley


----------

